
Apple's AR Glasses Are Hiding in Plain Sight - Elof
https://www.wired.com/story/apple-ar-glasses/
======
ksaj
Something wonky is going on. I just get this text-only error message:

{"statusCode":404,"error":"Not Found","message":"Not Found"}

I must have missed the action since the post got 6 points. I doubt it was for
the unhandled 404 message.

~~~
Elof
Weird. Link works for me. Maybe a ad blocker or something

~~~
ksaj
Whatever it was, it has sorted itself out and I see it properly again.

The error message I saw isn't because of ad blockers or whatever, as what they
displayed isn't the kind of output professional sites normally present to
humans.

But it's history now, so we're all good. Hopefully they can fix their error
handler some day.

